# Walnut shells



## nvrnvrlnd (Nov 15, 2014)

Has anyone used walnut shell?  I have access to as much as I want.  I use pecan shells. Is it similar?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry no walnut trees here,  but I do love my pecan shells!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello.  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  As for your question: I am with my friend Foam on this one.  I have never tried walnut shell but down south pecan shell is used quite often.  I see no reason why it shouldn't work.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

